# POLL: When did you order/Has your Kindle arrived



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thought this might be a good way to people to gauge when their Kindle will ship...

*NEW* Kindles only, _not_ Refurbs. (Not a bias, just not relevant to this poll since they ship when available) 

*Add your response, and please come back and change it when your Kindle has shipped.* Then please add a post and let us know when you ordered, and what state you live in.

My hope is to keep this poll going until the Kindles are back in stock.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Great idea!  You might even want to have people list the shipping method -- I've heard that makes a difference, as well.

I ordered my Kindle on Dec. 30, with an estimated ship date range of Feb. 27-Mar. 10.  One-day shipping, and I'm in Kansas.  Hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Verena, can you put an option for those of us who already had our Kindles?  As it is the rest of us can't see the results.  I admit to being curious.  

Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The point of my poll is so people who ordered after Kindles were no longer in stock will have some idea as to how many people are getting theirs shipped who ordered the same time they did.

You can see the results regardless of whether or not you vote.... click the *view results* option near the bottom of the poll.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

D'oh!  Didn't see that.    Sorry

Ann


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I ordered mine on November 25th.  That was the beginning of the long wait period, 12 to 13 weeks is what they had estimated.  Delivery was to be last of February, beginning of March.  My shipping status changed December 16th to shipping soon.  It shipped on the 17th and I received it on the 18th of December.  I did not have overnight shipping.  I did not have free shipping either.  Whatever the shipping method in between that is.  I live in northern West Virginia.  
debbie


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,562.0.html

don't forget to whine on this thread.

LSbookend


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

drenee said:


> I live in northern West Virginia.
> debbie


Great someone else from WV! Let's Goooooooo Mountaineers!

LSbookend


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Absolutely... Mountaineers all the way.
What part are you from?


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Live in Morgantown. Work in Lewis County.

You?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Currently live in Weirton.  Moving to Grafton come spring.  I work for Judge Moats in Taylor County.  In fact, just started and my first day of court is in the morning.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Well don't stay up too late. Best Wishes on your new job.

LSbookend


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  I am headed to bed.  Need to leave here by about 5:30.  
you be safe traveling to Weston as well.
debbie


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Kindle ordered: Fairly late on November 29, 2008 w/free shipping
Shipping estimate: February 20, 2009 - March 3, 2009
Current order status: Items not yet shipped 
State: Arizona

I have most of the information above in my signature and plan to update it as soon as my order status changes. (I may even be compulsive enough to add the Kindle-to-be delivery progress from distribution center to my home. If so, the Kindle Book Klub banners will temporarily disappear from my sig.  )

Thank you for setting up this poll. Based on what I had read on-line, I suspect that if I had ordered my Kindle just a few hours earlier then I might have been one of the lucky ones who received their Kindles in 2008. Maybe at some time in the future we will look back at this time and laugh. Years from now: "Kindlers have it easy today. While waiting for my Kindle, I had to trudge daily for 13 weeks, in the snow, carrying many pounds of DT books uphill both ways."  OK, not much snow in southern Arizona. 

Anna


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

I ordered on December 15 with 2 day shipping.  I'm in north central PA.  I don't have a clue where my Kindle will ship from but I sure hope it's soon. I was only slightly more anxious before I delivered babies!  

BTW....born and raised in PA, but I went to college in WV at Alderson-Broaddus.  Worked in Elkins at one time, too.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

It would appear I will be in the next batches to be delivered
No exact date on purchase (gift) other than week after TDay.

Waiting.. and hoping...


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I ordered my Kindle on December 23th - expected shipping Feb. 23rd - March 6th - free shipping and I'm in Houston, Texas


----------



## kzav (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine was ordered Nov. 29, using free shipping.

Shipping estimate is Feb. 20 - Mar. 3.  That estimate has stayed the same since the order was placed those 46 days ago (but who's counting?)

I'm in New Hampshire.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

scrappergirl said:


> I ordered my Kindle on December 23th - expected shipping Feb. 23rd - March 6th - free shipping and I'm in Houston, Texas


I ordered mine December 18th and my original expected shipping date was March 11th - March 23rd. That was changed to March 18th - April 3rd. I ordered almost a week earlier and my ship date is from 5 - 21 days later than yours. I also have free shipping. I live in Massachusetts. I'm told location has something to do with the shipping dates, but even taking that into account when looking at "first come - first served" I don't think it should take an extra 3 weeks to get to Massachusetts!!


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I live in the Dallas-Ft. Worth area.  I believe Amazon has a warehouse in Dallas, as my estimated delivery date has not changed yet.  My SD memory card was fulfilled from Dallas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On Nov 27, I ordered a second Kindle as a gift for my only brother; I received it on Dec 15th.  He hasn't received it yet.    We're doing Christmas Friday evening.

I live in Alexandria, VA, just south of Washington, DC.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

To whoever just voted for this: *11/9 - 11/15/08 -- Not Shipped*.... It really hasn't shipped yet?


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

I ordered my Kindle on 12-10-08 with an original delivery date of March 3rd to March 11th.  It was recently changed to March 12th - March 16th.  I have 2 day shipping and I live in Central N.J.


----------



## dpd346 (Jan 21, 2009)

I ordered my Kindle on December 11th.  Still showing a delivery estimate of March 5th - March 16th.  Hasn't changed.


----------



## sarge41 (Jan 21, 2009)

I ordered mine on January 1, estimate shipping date is March 4-15. Just got an update estimate,  Feb 27 - March 6. I'm in Virgina and have 1 day shipping


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Ordered Dec 4 with expected ship date of February 25-March 9 with Super Saver shipping to Arkansas

I just went in tonight to upgrade to 1 day shipping in hopes of getting it faster and it changed my expected ship to March 2-9!!!  How can UPGRADING shipping push it BACK a week?!?!?!?!


----------



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

i placed my order December 25, 2008 at about 11a.m.  Picked standard shipping.  Was informed Shipping would be about Feb 27, to March 14Th.  A few days later i ordered a light to go with it.  They added the light to my kindle order and said they would be shipped together.  I called on January 9Th and asked that the light be shipped now.  My order for my kindle then changed to delivery estimated January 15Th to March 20Th.  Standard Shipping  with shipping order #1 Not yet shipped. Shipping order #2 which was the light was delivered January 15Th.  I live in upstate New York.  Good luck to all who are waiting.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

FYI - If you voted previously, and you Kindle has since arrived, please update your vote.... THANKS!

It appears that Kindles ordered 11/30 - 12/6 are *finally* shipping!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My order still says:
Items not yet shipped: Shipping estimate: February 20, 2009 - March 3, 2009 1 of: Kindle: Amazon's Wireless Reading Device

I am curious. Where did you see that a new Kindle ordered 11/30 or later from Amazon has shipped after December? (EDIT: clarification added)
Thanks,
Anna


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Annalog said:


> I am curious. Where did you see that a new Kindle ordered 11/30 or later from Amazon has shipped after December? (EDIT: clarification added)


My bad. I was looking at the poll results and mixed up one of the dates. It's the 11/23 - 11/29 that have been arriving.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> My bad. I was looking at the poll results and mixed up one of the dates. It's the 11/23 - 11/29 that have been arriving.


OK. That was the week where many of the people received their Kindles in December.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Ordered/not shipped 1/28  expected March


----------



## rikkileigh (Jan 30, 2009)

I ordered my Kindle early Jan. 2009. Ship date changed from March 4th to March 4-16. Ad said "7-9" weeks. No further info. My friend ordered hers last week (late Jan) she has a similar ship date but the ad, as we all know, changed to "4-6" weeks. Now, what's going to be interesting is the Feb 9th announcement from Jeff Bezos from a library in NYC. 2.0? And which one will we get? Hmmm. I live in Brookline, Massachusetts.


----------



## gdhaliwal23 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ordered mine today, cant wait to receive it!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

gdhaliwal23 said:


> Ordered mine today, cant wait to receive it!


Congrats, its a great part of my life now  Wait until you start dressing it in Decalgirl skins, and Oberon covers


----------



## howardrsh (Jan 29, 2009)

I ordered my Kindle on January 10th - estimated shipping date of February 27th - March 10th.  I wasn't thinking at the time and chose the free super saver shipping.  I went in to change it to 2 day earlier this week, but before I hit enter something told me it could mess me up in the order que, so I kept it as is.  I check the order status more than once everyday - I admit it!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

gdhaliwal23 said:


> Ordered mine today, cant wait to receive it!


I ordered one for my sister recently as a late birthday gift.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Seems that no one has gotten a  new unit from Amazon in quite some time.

I am really getting annoyed by the wait.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

When we finally start getting our Kindles, how do we show that we received it on the vote?  Do we need to remove the vote and re-vote?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

jmeaders said:


> When we finally start getting our Kindles, how do we show that we received it on the vote? Do we need to remove the vote and re-vote?


Exactly...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In the name of research, I just ordered another Kindle. Order date, February 5. Ship date March 4 -12, 2009. I opted for overnight shipping for $3.99 (I have Amazon Prime).

I'll keep you posted.

L


----------



## knit4keeps (Jan 22, 2009)

Leslie,
I did the same (ordered one day shipping with my Prime account). I find it interesting that I ordered mine 2 weeks ago and our shipping estimates are the same...as are those ordered BEFORE mine. It looks like they've stopped shipping altogether at this point.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

They haven't been shipping since late last year.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Ordered Tuesday, Feb. 3 after lusting after one since they first came out.

Shipping estimate: March 5, 2009 - March 13, 2009

I'm hoping I'll get to choose between versions 1 and 2, if 2 is introduced at Monday's press conference.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

BK said:


> Ordered Tuesday, Feb. 3 after lusting after one since they first came out.
> 
> Shipping estimate: March 5, 2009 - March 13, 2009
> 
> I'm hoping I'll get to choose between versions 1 and 2, if 2 is introduced at Monday's press conference.


They have a heck of a lot of back orders to get filled before you get one in appx 5 weeks.

I have been waiting since right after Thanksgiving.

I sort of don't believe what they write anymore about timelines.

Oh well back to my hole...
Eric


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Someone on the Amazon board is getting their Kindle today, ordered in late Nov.


----------



## MCJames (Jan 8, 2009)

I saw that, too.  I asked if she received shipping or delivery confirmation.  She said that it was "in transit", and at it's previous stop during shipping, it was 40 minutes from her home!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Lucky! (Napoleon Dynamite style)  There's hope for the Kindle-Waiters.


----------



## MCJames (Jan 8, 2009)

She posted up that she received delivery confirmation!


----------



## CuriousLaura (Feb 7, 2009)

I ordered Jan. 11/09 with the M-edge cover, the cover arrived on Jan. 20. The Kindle says: not yet shipped and delivery estimate Jan. 20 to March 13
I have standard shipping. I live in Miami, FL

Another Kindler-in-waiting!


----------



## knit4keeps (Jan 22, 2009)

Just canceled and reordered the newest Kindle. All Kindles on order will be the "new" ones but it changed my ship date from 3/11 to 2/25.

Looking forward to getting it 3 weeks earlier, 25% more battery, 7x storage and faster refresh.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I just changed the shipping from regular to next day and the delivery date changed to 2/25.  My hubby placed the order 12/18 with original estimated ship dates in mid- to late March.  No need to cancel and reorder since all waiting orders will be upgraded to K2.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

My order date was Feb. 3. My original ship date estimate was March 5-13.

I uploaded a gift certificate # (from Amazon Visa) and my date changed to March 2 -- no range, just the single date!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

My new delivery date is February 25.  It had been between February 27 & March 10, so woo-hoo!!


----------



## Gary Edward (Dec 8, 2008)

BK said:


> My order date was Feb. 3. My original ship date estimate was March 5-13.
> 
> I uploaded a gift certificate # (from Amazon Visa) and my date changed to March 2 -- no range, just the single date!


Hhhhh! I ordered on Dec. 6th and I have the same ship date! Probably because I chose Free "we'll box it when our little box-monkey comes back from the vet" Shipping.


----------



## Rhonlynn (Feb 13, 2009)

Meghan, you're in Kansas, I'm in Missouri, Kansas City. I ordered mine, new at about the same time. They are supposed to be delivering it on FEbruary 25th, but until I changed the postage, it was March 21, then March 9th, then March 2nd. I could've gone up to Best buy and gotten a sony reader in that time. But I chose Kindle.

---Rhonda


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Rhonlynn said:


> Meghan, you're in Kansas, I'm in Missouri, Kansas City. I ordered mine, new at about the same time. They are supposed to be delivering it on FEbruary 25th, but until I changed the postage, it was March 21, then March 9th, then March 2nd. I could've gone up to Best buy and gotten a sony reader in that time. But I chose Kindle.
> 
> ---Rhonda


Rhonda, I'm in KC, too, just on the KS side in Johnson County. Sounds like we'll be on Kindle Watch together -- pretty exciting!


----------



## Tricia (Nov 8, 2008)

I order my Kindle1 10/31/08 and received 11/6/08.  I just bought the Kindle2 and I am wondering if there will be enough for all the orders or if they will be backordered.  Is anyone keeping the Kindle1 after ordering the Kindle2 or selling?


----------



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

Major Update!!!  I just checked my account and i have gone from not yet shipped to Shipping soon.  Your order can not be changed.  This order is preparing to ship. We are preparing this item for shipment and this portion of your order cannot be canceled or changed.  WWWHHHOOOO!!!!
Maybe just maybe it will be here before Wed.  Anyone else have there order updated?


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep.  Mine is shipping soon.  I was going to change the ship to address to the hotel I'll be at next week this morning, and found the status had changed and the order was locked.    Now I have to wait until next Friday to meet my new Kindle.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 17, 2009)

Woohoo! I finally got a sponsor (grandpa) to get buy the Kindle for me! I'm so excited! I should have it the day after my bday!


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Gotta have one for myself asap!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon screwed up my poll by not shipping anything after they ran out of Kindles... I'm going to lock this thread since it no longer serves its purpose.


----------

